# Who here thinks they are Poor,middle Class or Rich?



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Ok, so I have been thinking for a while...
What class am I, although people may think my houshold is middle class(not upper middle class), I sometimes think I am poor...

The reason I feel this way is because for the past few years, our grocery bill has double and very close to triple now.

Gas is very high, but think God I love to use Metro.

Anyways, the bear necessities are costing my family a more.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd say I'm middle class. I can't afford my own home yet, but I rent a pretty nice one, and I usually have a little cash left over once the bills are paid at the end of the month.
Then again, I can afford to commute 50 miles a day in a Jeep Wrangler (15 MPG) so maybe that makes me rich.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im middle class. 
but things are definitely looking up.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i was poor, but as of last month i was bumped up to middle class. if i were to live on my own in my own apartment (i live with my gf atm), it'd be doable but i'd have to cut back on some expenses that i tend to splurge on. i expect things to be much easier in the next year or two.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

to me, being poor and being rich are kind of the extremes, so i fall into the middle somewhere


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I guess I am middle class - I just barely qualified for the economic stimulus check last year, which means I make right below 75...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

well for me, like I said, I feel at times poor.
It is costing us more to feed the family.

I cant afford to always go out and take the family out for dinner.
What is saving us is the rent, but I want to buy.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lower middle, atleast in the area i live, if i lived in like ohio and made the money i make i would be able to buy a house and live alot more comfortably.

north jersey is expensive


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> lower middle, atleast in the area i live, if i lived in like ohio and made the money i make i would be able to buy a house and live alot more comfortably.
> 
> north jersey is expensive


i second and third that notion.
if i could take my income and move somewhere else, i would be living a LOT more comfortable.

where in North Jersey are you Nismo? 
(im in Bloomfield)


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Nick G said:


> lower middle, atleast in the area i live, if i lived in like ohio and made the money i make i would be able to buy a house and live alot more comfortably.
> 
> north jersey is expensive


i second and third that notion.
if i could take my income and move somewhere else, i would be living a LOT more comfortable.

where in North Jersey are you Nismo? 
(im in Bloomfield)
[/quote]

morris plains kind of more like north central btu i grew up in bergen county and work in bergen, my parents live in passaic county which is slightly more reasonable but still expesive compared to most of the rest of the country.

if i were to buy the comfortably sized 2 bedroom apt i live in it would cost about 200k, for that money i could buy a pretty nice little house in many other areas of the country and live nice.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> lower middle, atleast in the area i live, if i lived in like ohio and made the money i make i would be able to buy a house and live alot more comfortably.
> 
> north jersey is expensive


i second and third that notion.
if i could take my income and move somewhere else, i would be living a LOT more comfortable.

where in North Jersey are you Nismo? 
(im in Bloomfield)
[/quote]

morris plains kind of more like north central btu i grew up in bergen county and work in bergen, my parents live in passaic county which is slightly more reasonable but still expesive compared to most of the rest of the country.

if i were to buy the comfortably sized 2 bedroom apt i live in it would cost about 200k, for that money i could buy a pretty nice little house in many other areas of the country and live nice.
[/quote]
yeah, bergen county is expensive. my girl grew up there. im from south jersey originally, even down there its a bit cheaper than up here. but i know if i were to go almost anywhere in the country, i could live much cheaper. 
the money i spend on rent is more than my uncles mortgage payment for a 3 bedroom 2 story house with a yard in Iowa. 
wish i didn't love jersey....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, being a los angeles resident definitely bumps up the cost of living. i'm sure i'd be able to afford a house within the next year if i were living in the mid-west or something. my friend is a sgt in the army and is currently stationed in el paso, tx. he already bought a 2k sq ft house when just 2 years ago he couldn't afford to live on his own in la. his mortgage payment is cheaper than my rent for a 1 bedroom apt. same thing with his older brother who is a ssgt in the marine corps. he has a house close to 3000sq ft in oregon and pays what i pay for rent.

if i wanted a house that size in my area it'd be upwards of 700k


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nick G said:


> lower middle, atleast in the area i live, if i lived in like ohio and made the money i make i would be able to buy a house and live alot more comfortably.
> 
> north jersey is expensive


i second and third that notion.
if i could take my income and move somewhere else, i would be living a LOT more comfortable.

where in North Jersey are you Nismo? 
(im in Bloomfield)
[/quote]

morris plains kind of more like north central btu i grew up in bergen county and work in bergen, my parents live in passaic county which is slightly more reasonable but still expesive compared to most of the rest of the country.

if i were to buy the comfortably sized 2 bedroom apt i live in it would cost about 200k, for that money i could buy a pretty nice little house in many other areas of the country and live nice.
[/quote]
yeah, bergen county is expensive. my girl grew up there. im from south jersey originally, even down there its a bit cheaper than up here. but i know if i were to go almost anywhere in the country, i could live much cheaper. 
the money i spend on rent is more than my uncles mortgage payment for a 3 bedroom 2 story house with a yard in Iowa. 
wish i didn't love jersey....
[/quote]

Yeah...expensive.
Thats why I moved to Central NJ. N. Jersey is expensive.

WHere in S. Jersey did ya grow up nick?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Its hard to determine Poor and Rich...They are extremes and if you have a million stashed your wealthy but not rich.
I doubt anybody here is Rich but again it can be defined in many ways.

Hell I was born upper middle class BUT now even though I have what I did as a kid I fell like a poor SOB with the cost of things and having a mortgage. 
I guess it doesnt help being in NJ but the wife and I do ok...I'm still trying to get back to my salary before my company was bought out a year ago now....damn economy sucks!

So I say middle class...when my wife gives birth...POOR..haha


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wealthy and rich are two opposites. myself, i'd fall into the poverty level if i was living on my own, since i made less than 16k last year. but i just got a new job, so should double that salary hopefully in the next year. my family combines to make over 100k, but living 20 miles outside of boston makes the house and cost of living substantial. if we were to move to vermont we'd be well off. then again, there's not as much industry in vermont, and a 100k salary up there is probably top 1% in the state...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> lower middle, atleast in the area i live, if i lived in like ohio and made the money i make i would be able to buy a house and live alot more comfortably.
> 
> north jersey is expensive


but if you do decide to move you will take a pay cut cause cost of living is pretty cheap around here.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm a broke ass college student


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Middle class.

Although I have a pretty decent income, my spending habits have kept me from acquiring much wealth.
In my opinion, one's net worth is much more of a dictation as to their class placement than their income.

If you do not have a net worth of at least $1,000,000... you're not rich.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i picked poor because there is no sugar coating my bank account is spent dry. in the next few months when my budget takes shape and i start paying some bills down i will definitely eek my way back into lower-middle class. but mind you, i am a single fatherless man so limited income can be stretched just fine.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I picked middle-class...I'm 28, just shut down my company where i was making 175-250k/yr. If I hadn't shut down and this question were posed 5 years from now I'd say rich....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> lower middle, atleast in the area i live, if i lived in like ohio and made the money i make i would be able to buy a house and live alot more comfortably.
> 
> north jersey is expensive


i second and third that notion.
if i could take my income and move somewhere else, i would be living a LOT more comfortable.

where in North Jersey are you Nismo? 
(im in Bloomfield)
[/quote]

morris plains kind of more like north central btu i grew up in bergen county and work in bergen, my parents live in passaic county which is slightly more reasonable but still expesive compared to most of the rest of the country.

if i were to buy the comfortably sized 2 bedroom apt i live in it would cost about 200k, for that money i could buy a pretty nice little house in many other areas of the country and live nice.
[/quote]

I just bought a house in Wharton, Morris county and we paid over $360K for a small 3 bedroom house (1175 SqFt) and pay over $6K in property tax....


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

By metro NY/North Jersey cost-of-living standards, I am beneath the poverty line.

But I am going to ask Grosse Gurke for another raise since I do so much here at Piranha Fury Headquarters and hopefully this will get me over the hump.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Lyle said:


> I picked middle-class...I'm 28, just shut down my company where i was making 175-250k/yr. If I hadn't shut down and this question were posed 5 years from now I'd say rich....


What business were you in?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So far we've heard from the 28 people that have claimed "Poor" or "Middle" status.

I'd like to hear a post from the four folks claiming "Rich."


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Poor for the time being.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> wealthy and rich are two opposites. myself, i'd fall into the poverty level if i was living on my own, since i made less than 16k last year. but i just got a new job, so should double that salary hopefully in the next year. my family combines to make over 100k, but living 20 miles outside of boston makes the house and cost of living substantial. if we were to move to vermont we'd be well off. then again, there's not as much industry in vermont, and a 100k salary up there is probably top 1% in the state...


I got family up in vermont making well over that. Owning a lumber mill in VT is the way to go.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

between the old lady and I we live very comfortable lives working 60-70 hours a week...

Piranha_man's definition... I'm rich


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hmmm ...

really i have no idea nor do i care.

I drive a new bmw, i own a brand new house, and a 1 year old honda element that we bought in cash. I eat only fresh organic foods, i own over $500 of chease, and i blow through that each few weeks. I spend over 1000 - 1500 on food each month and thats just for my wife and I. I throw parties every week for 8-12 people and i cook all the food. I love absinthe and only buy the good stuff, most of it over 150 a bottle. I love my pets and my life.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

poor here wooooooooooo


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> hmmm ...
> 
> really i have no idea nor do i care.
> 
> I drive a new bmw, i own a brand new house, and a 1 year old honda element that we bought in cash. I eat only fresh organic foods, i own over $500 of chease, and i blow through that each few weeks. I spend over 1000 - 1500 on food each month and thats just for my wife and I. I throw parties every week for 8-12 people and i cook all the food. I love absinthe and only buy the good stuff, most of it over 150 a bottle. I love my pets and my life.


You have spending habits like that but don't have any idea of your net worth?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bobme said:


> hmmm ...
> 
> really i have no idea nor do i care.
> 
> I drive a new bmw, i own a brand new house, and a 1 year old honda element that we bought in cash. I eat only fresh organic foods, i own over $500 of chease, and i blow through that each few weeks. I spend over 1000 - 1500 on food each month and thats just for my wife and I. I throw parties every week for 8-12 people and i cook all the food. I love absinthe and only buy the good stuff, most of it over 150 a bottle. I love my pets and my life.


i'm curious as to what you do.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

hyphen said:


> hmmm ...
> 
> really i have no idea nor do i care.
> 
> I drive a new bmw, i own a brand new house, and a 1 year old honda element that we bought in cash. I eat only fresh organic foods, i own over $500 of chease, and i blow through that each few weeks. I spend over 1000 - 1500 on food each month and thats just for my wife and I. I throw parties every week for 8-12 people and i cook all the food. I love absinthe and only buy the good stuff, most of it over 150 a bottle. I love my pets and my life.


i'm curious as to what you do.
[/quote]








:whip:


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

It is/was a marketing/advertising agency for sports teams and local entertainment.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bobme said:


> hmmm ...
> 
> really i have no idea nor do i care.
> 
> I drive a new bmw, i own a brand new house, and a 1 year old honda element that we bought in cash. I eat only fresh organic foods, i own over $500 of chease, and i blow through that each few weeks. I spend over 1000 - 1500 on food each month and thats just for my wife and I. I throw parties every week for 8-12 people and i cook all the food. I love absinthe and only buy the good stuff, most of it over 150 a bottle. I love my pets and my life.


I'm hoping you're investing or saving some money. There's a good book to read called the millionaire next door.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> hmmm ...
> 
> really i have no idea nor do i care.
> 
> I drive a new bmw, i own a brand new house, and a 1 year old honda element that we bought in cash. I eat only fresh organic foods, i own over $500 of chease, and i blow through that each few weeks. I spend over 1000 - 1500 on food each month and thats just for my wife and I. I throw parties every week for 8-12 people and i cook all the food. I love absinthe and only buy the good stuff, most of it over 150 a bottle. I love my pets and my life.


I'm hoping you're investing or saving some money. There's a good book to read called the millionaire next door.
[/quote]

Exactly!!

That book totally changed my perspective on things!

I moved into this town 9 years ago with a suitcase full of clothes and that was it.
No job, no home, no car, no nothin'!
I was $10,000 in debt on top of it.

I quickly started my cleaning business.
The money started rolling in, and I totally squandered it.
Bought a Corvette, stayed in high priced hotels on vacations, bought nothing but silk clothing, went all out.

Now, 9 years later, I've acquired a nice house, and have quite a bit to show for it, but should have MUCH more liquid assets than I do.
My net worth should be at least 4 times what it presently is.

I recently read "The Millionaire Next Door.
I'm doing a complete overhaul in my financial life.
The results are already beginning to show.

I discussed this change a few weeks back with my accountant, and I told her "It took me 9 years to figure it out..." and she looked at me and said: "After I started my business, it took me 10 years!"

I guess when we're used to having nothing, we need to go through that "Squandering stage" for awhile. 
Thing is... it needs to be a phase, not a permanent way of life.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im going to have to check that book out. my spending habits are killing my ability to save. i have been out of school three years, and while i stay on top of my bills and such, my savings should be much more than it is.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Im a middle class saver. 
Looks bright for the future.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

bobme said:


> hmmm ...
> 
> really i have no idea nor do i care.
> 
> I drive a new bmw, i own a brand new house, and a 1 year old honda element that we bought in cash. I eat only fresh organic foods, i own over $500 of chease, and i blow through that each few weeks. I spend over 1000 - 1500 on food each month and thats just for my wife and I. I throw parties every week for 8-12 people and i cook all the food. I love absinthe and only buy the good stuff, most of it over 150 a bottle. I love my pets and my life.


you fat bastard


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Middle class.

Rich people never admit they are rich.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i know my net worth by why post it o a fish site?

I dont give a crap about it, i just love my life


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bobme said:


> i know my net worth by why post it o a fish site?
> 
> I dont give a crap about it, i just love my life


well, the way i see it is - you're willing to post in fair detail how well you live, how much money you spend, on what you spend that money, what kind of cars you drive and your overall style of life. so you must care what people on this fish site think of you otherwise you wouldn't have even posted.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

it was more to let people draw their own ideas of me. Yes i spend a ton of money each week on crap that i might not need, or just food alone. Filet Mignons? sure lets go. Bufflo? I love it. Snake? mmmmm great stuff.
But just because i spend a ton of money doesnt meen i am rich or middle class, looking more like poor.

it was more to let people draw their own ideas of me. Yes i spend a ton of money each week on crap that i might not need, or just food alone. Filet Mignons? sure lets go. Bufflo? I love it. Snake? mmmmm great stuff.
But just because i spend a ton of money doesnt meen i am rich or middle class, looking more like poor.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

fair enough. in that case we probably share similar life styles. i can't say i'm rich or poor, but based on income i'd be considered middle class. however, it doesn't stop me from spending money on things i enjoy. buying a ducati probably wasn't the best financial decision, or going out to eat when we have plenty at home, and spending money on hobbies when i still have a 40,000 student loan to pay off. net worth and a big bank account doesn't mean much to me if i'm not having fun with it or had fun getting to that point. life is too short and can end too unexpectedly to be pinching pennies every day at the expense of your self enjoyment.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I want to have a nice life. and enjoy my life.

my parents are rich, and their life sucks. They wont lend me money when i need it or if i need it. they wont help me or any thing so i just 86'ed them and started my own life and i love it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

bobme said:


> i know my net worth by why post it o a fish site?
> 
> I dont give a crap about it, i just love my life


Then why did you say originally that you have no idea?
And what's the big secret?
It's a fish site.
Nothing to hide here, nobody to impress, nobody to feel embarrassed around.

We're all just a bunch of piranha dudes.









I find it interesting how different people respond when faced with this question.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

bobme said:


> I want to have a nice life. and enjoy my life.
> 
> my parents are rich, and their life sucks. They wont lend me money when i need it or if i need it. they wont help me or any thing so i just 86'ed them and started my own life and i love it.


Props; so long as you're not in debt, of course


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I am rich: I have an awesome family and friends, I'm not drinking all the time or even hardly at all for that matter, I have a job I like even though its been uber challenging and on top of 12 hrs of college, that can be tough but I manage to throw at least 1000 in my IRA every year (3000$ at 20 yrs old right now WOOT!). Throw in a mentally rewarding internship and a couple of nephews that bring me back to humility and and even though things are really really tough right now, my life rocks!

F*CK money. I need it to live yes, but when it comes down to all the things that matter in my life, I have them. Things aren't the easiest either without all that cashola, I could have a driver deliver me anywhere I needed to go, someone else to clean and do laundry and dishes so I could study more, or even possibly buy my Dawma that yellow house with a wrap around porch that she's always wanted but for now I just have to be thankful for what and whom I still have.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

KrBjostad said:


> I am rich: I have an awesome family and friends, I'm not drinking all the time or even hardly at all for that matter, I have a job I like even though its been uber challenging and on top of 12 hrs of college, that can be tough but I manage to throw at least 1000 in my IRA every year (3000$ at 20 yrs old right now WOOT!). Throw in a mentally rewarding internship and a couple of nephews that bring me back to humility and and even though things are really really tough right now, my life rocks!
> 
> F*CK money. I need it to live yes, but when it comes down to all the things that matter in my life, I have them. Things aren't the easiest either without all that cashola, I could have a driver deliver me anywhere I needed to go, someone else to clean and do laundry and dishes so I could study more, or even possibly buy my Dawma that yellow house with a wrap around porch that she's always wanted but for now I just have to be thankful for what and whom I still have.


That's beautiful Kr... really beautiful.









I think the thread is in relationship to financial status, but that's still beautiful.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

If you consider your debt to income ratio, this will tell you your status. I owe on a house and 2 cars and other miscellaneous loans/activites. I chose middle, but think about millionaires. They may have a huge income, but their debt may be similar to my ratio, which means they are barely scraping by.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> If you consider your debt to income ratio, this will tell you your status. I owe on a house and 2 cars and other miscellaneous loans/activites. I chose middle, but think about millionaires. They may have a huge income, but their debt may be similar to my ratio, which means they are barely scraping by.


I believe that the best way to measure one's wealth is by their net worth.
Somebody can have an income that's through the roof, but if they spend and squander it away, they're far from rich.
They're very very poor.

On the other hand, I have a friend who works as an insurance agent and his wife works in 'accounts' at the bank and they have invested their money wisely over the years and have over a million in net worth.

Net worth is by far the best measure of one's wealth.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

how do you figure net worth?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't think it's fair to classify yourself as middle-class unless you own a house/condo.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

KrBjostad said:


> how do you figure net worth?


the value of everything you own/ investments/ properties / savings minus debt of course.

if you dont have enough reserve cash to cover atleast 3-6 months of 100% of your living expenses your pretty much poor no matter what lifestyle you live.

did i mention i detest to cost of living in NJ?


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

i voted rich. for your next poll make it "who thinks they are illegal aliens?"


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd think if anyone was "poor" on this poll they probably wouldn't have internet to vote on it. My friend was "poor" and I do mean bare means to living, so I think most are middle class. The only "rich" person I know is Roy Jones Jr, he got 5 Bentleys, 5 Rolls, Hummer, C5 Vette, brand new G5 plane plus a ton of classic car collection in a hanger. Ranches and Houses in Miami, 5 houses in P,cola, LA, NY, TX, Atlanta, Puerto Rico, Japan. So to me "rich" is RICH, I'd fall middle. Fred Levin is also rich, he lives in Pensacola and made that 100 billion dollar lawsuit against the tobacco companies. WAY more rich than Roy Jones. Emmitt Smith also lives here but I don't know him. Rich is another world to me.

Basically rich to me is like that MTV sweet 16 where sixteen your old kids get multimillion dollars b'day parties with whatever car they want, like 20g's on a dress etc.. I don't even think 1 mill a year is "rich" my sister makes more than that and I don't consider her "rich" just VERY well off.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

BlackLabel said:


> i voted rich. for your next poll make it "who thinks they are illegal aliens?"


Make it _Who thinks they are "space aliens"_ and you've got a post comin' from me!


----------



## mercuryinhell (Aug 29, 2008)

I would say middle class, but I have 4 vehicles, and a house, my wife is a teacher and I am a web designer ( we both have college degrees), and we have no kids. We don't go on vacations, but we don't want for much either.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im poor cause im a student and only work part time. but i feel rich cause i have 210 000 usd in the bank. and i live in the wealthiest country in the world.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

fishguy1313 said:


> If you consider your debt to income ratio, this will tell you your status. I owe on a house and 2 cars and other miscellaneous loans/activites. I chose middle, but think about millionaires. They may have a huge income, but their debt may be similar to my ratio, which means they are barely scraping by.


Lots of people who have plenty of money aren't the ones flashing it. One of my old roommates dads owned a concrete company and was worth millions of dollars and drove an used accord.

Someone once said "I wish I made/had Shaq's paycheck". "I wish I was the one who wrote that paycheck"


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> If you consider your debt to income ratio, this will tell you your status. I owe on a house and 2 cars and other miscellaneous loans/activites. I chose middle, but think about millionaires. They may have a huge income, but their debt may be similar to my ratio, which means they are barely scraping by.


I believe that the best way to measure one's wealth is by their net worth.
Somebody can have an income that's through the roof, but if they spend and squander it away, they're far from rich.
They're very very poor.

On the other hand, I have a friend who works as an insurance agent and his wife works in 'accounts' at the bank and they have invested their money wisely over the years and have over a million in net worth.

Net worth is by far the best measure of one's wealth.








[/quote]

Well let me retract my answer.
I am DIRT POOR. ...haha

OH well..thats what happens when a married couple are both in debt to college..(We are almost out but want to go back) and live the "American Dream" without the white picket fence.


----------



## Yummy (Jan 13, 2008)

somewhere in poor-middle, i bought my first house at 22( now 23) have a few cars/trucks but i'd consider middle class where your house is paid off, cars/trucks/ everything you own is paid off with a bank roll of 500+k would be middle class


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

by those standards, I'm poor. My assests are greater than any other 20 year old I know, but I haven't bought a house yet.

f*ck that, I'm rich


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Yummy said:


> somewhere in poor-middle, i bought my first house at 22( now 23) have a few cars/trucks but i'd consider middle class where your house is paid off, cars/trucks/ everything you own is paid off with a bank roll of 500+k would be middle class


middle class is the national median income and the number is $44,000 a year. hence the term "middle" class. bank rolls and liabilities have nothing to do with it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm nothing more than a poor white guy...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dam, I think I need to move to a place that the cost of living is low.

Hey Black, what's the going rate to rent a RV at your trailer park?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

bobme said:


> hmmm ...
> 
> really i have no idea nor do i care.
> 
> I drive a new bmw, i own a brand new house, and a 1 year old honda element that we bought in cash. I eat only fresh organic foods, i own over $500 of chease, and i blow through that each few weeks. I spend over 1000 - 1500 on food each month and thats just for my wife and I. I throw parties every week for 8-12 people and i cook all the food. I love absinthe and only buy the good stuff, most of it over 150 a bottle. I love my pets and my life.


why were you trying to join the army?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=171901&hl=

did not realize truck drivers made that big money


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Yummy said:


> somewhere in poor-middle, i bought my first house at 22( now 23) have a few cars/trucks but i'd consider middle class where your house is paid off, cars/trucks/ everything you own is paid off with a bank roll of 500+k would be middle class


90% of the people in the U.S. are poor by that definition, if not more.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

i think i am poor. i got fired from work 3 months ago, still unemployed, bills piling on, and i may lose everything in 6 months if this goes on as it is. i live off food stamps, use coupons like crazy, dont eat out anymore, buy only the bare necessities at the grocery (no ice cream, candy, doritos, or any of that crap anymore), cook one large meal and stretch it out over 2 or 3 days, gas up at the cheapest no-name gas stations for $5-10 at a time if i have to use a car for an errand, etc.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

armac said:


> did not realize truck drivers made that big money


They don't.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Me personally I'm poor, i make about 12k a year. I have put way too much into my car because I find problems probably every other month with it I've put over 8k into it. I took four classes' that put me $2700.00 in debt not including about 850 towards books. I know that's not much but it's more then I can handle right now. I'm leaving for the Marines Oct.13 where ill be taking in about 15k a year but most of that will be put into my pocket because the military takes care of most of my bills, Living, food, medical/dental insurance and all that good stuff. I'm hoping to retire through the Marines but if something happens along the line and i don't want to, ill have a nice amount of money saved up towards a house. Then ill take some college courses. Only thing I'm worried about is getting these bills paid off before i leave.

But, my dad does well for himself and his family and my mom is out of work because of a serious injured. My family is middle class if you're going by those 47k standards and not the 500k standards said by someone.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yes, truck drivers do make a lot of money. but hey oh well. I drove 4000 or lil more a week. I cleared about .40 - .50 cent a miles depending on where i drive and weather. I got good gas milage on the ice, go figure. I never really slept much, i learned how drive drive after saying up three days with 0 sleep. Its hard, but talking on the cell phone a lot helps. I used over 3800 mins on my cell phone each month most the time.
Why did i want to join the army? Because i belive every person who wants to live in this country should fight for it. However i could not get it, but i spent 6 months trying. I cant say i didnt try hard.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> i think i am poor. i got fired from work 3 months ago, still unemployed, bills piling on, and i may lose everything in 6 months if this goes on as it is. i live off food stamps, use coupons like crazy, dont eat out anymore, buy only the bare necessities at the grocery (no ice cream, candy, doritos, or any of that crap anymore), cook one large meal and stretch it out over 2 or 3 days, gas up at the cheapest no-name gas stations for $5-10 at a time if i have to use a car for an errand, etc.


i thought you drove an s4


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

sadboy said:


> Dam, I think I need to move to a place that the cost of living is low.
> 
> Hey Black, what's the going rate to rent a RV at your trailer park?


it's all relative


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I would consider myself rich as I'm still living with my parents and so I have very little expenses, coupled with my higher income ($15-$25 an hour) I find myself with alot of spending money.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you're not even close to rich if you only make $15-25 dollars an hour and you still live with your parents

$15-25/hour is not considered higher income, that's decent money if you're young or didn't go to college tho


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> i think i am poor. i got fired from work 3 months ago, still unemployed, bills piling on, and i may lose everything in 6 months if this goes on as it is. i live off food stamps, use coupons like crazy, dont eat out anymore, buy only the bare necessities at the grocery (no ice cream, candy, doritos, or any of that crap anymore), cook one large meal and stretch it out over 2 or 3 days, gas up at the cheapest no-name gas stations for $5-10 at a time if i have to use a car for an errand, etc.


i thought you drove an s4
[/quote]

rarely these days. it usually sits in the garage most of the time. its a busy week for the car if it gets more than 3 hours of driving time a week.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> i think i am poor. i got fired from work 3 months ago, still unemployed, bills piling on, and i may lose everything in 6 months if this goes on as it is. i live off food stamps, use coupons like crazy, dont eat out anymore, buy only the bare necessities at the grocery (no ice cream, candy, doritos, or any of that crap anymore), cook one large meal and stretch it out over 2 or 3 days, gas up at the cheapest no-name gas stations for $5-10 at a time if i have to use a car for an errand, etc.


cancel your internet access if it's that bad


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

or sell your s4


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Me and The wife...were...Lower Middle Class.
We're staying in apartment right now, Going to go back to school to finish it up.
Working Part time as a Security Guard, doing nothing.
Shes a CNA going to school for her RN.
I still drive my Truck, she drivers her Civic. No car PAyments = Nice.
We have enough money to eat food and feed our two kids.
We still go out to eat once every 2 weeks or so, Im not big on eating out.
I still Drink like a Champ. We have enough to get by if somethign should happen to 
one our jobs. Its not How I WANT to live, so till then, Im lower middle class getting by Decently.
In a few years after school...Will be how I want to live.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Boobah said:


> or sell your s4


i need a vehicle for my line of work. im not pretty much qualified for anything else. i used to work in pharmaceutical marketing and sales. the company i used to work for paid for gas and a mile by mile reimbursement. selling my car would only serve to further handicap me from getting employed.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

do you own it outright or are you making payments?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> do you own it outright or are you making payments?


im still making payments


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i don't know your whole situation, but i guess it just seems a little strange to be making payments on an s4 that's parked in your garage while at the same time buying groceries with food stamps. i always get a bit annoyed when i'm at the grocery store and i end up behind someone in line that pays for their groceries with an ebt card, then when i get out to the parking lot, they are loading their groceries into a brand new escalade or some other expensive car.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> i don't know your whole situation, but i guess it just seems a little strange to be making payments on an s4 that's parked in your garage while at the same time buying groceries with food stamps. i always get a bit annoyed when i'm at the grocery store and i end up behind someone in line that pays for their groceries with an ebt card, then when i get out to the parking lot, they are loading their groceries into a brand new escalade or some other expensive car.


i understand your point of view. my wife is now the sole breadwinner for my family. She works in healthcare. Since i lost my job, i think my family is experiencing the fallout from that. if i had my job, i would have completed payments on the s4 by the middle of next year. my job loss was very unexpected and i have too many financial compromises which would have been otherwise no problem.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> i don't know your whole situation, but i guess it just seems a little strange to be making payments on an s4 that's parked in your garage while at the same time buying groceries with food stamps. i always get a bit annoyed when i'm at the grocery store and i end up behind someone in line that pays for their groceries with an ebt card, then when i get out to the parking lot, they are loading their groceries into a brand new escalade or some other expensive car.


i understand your point of view. my wife is now the sole breadwinner for my family. She works in healthcare. Since i lost my job, i think my family is experiencing the fallout from that. if i had my job, i would have completed payments on the s4 by the middle of next year. my job loss was very unexpected and i have too many financial compromises which would have been otherwise no problem.
[/quote]
i hope you get it all worked out man.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Nick G said:


> i don't know your whole situation, but i guess it just seems a little strange to be making payments on an s4 that's parked in your garage while at the same time buying groceries with food stamps. i always get a bit annoyed when i'm at the grocery store and i end up behind someone in line that pays for their groceries with an ebt card, then when i get out to the parking lot, they are loading their groceries into a brand new escalade or some other expensive car.


i understand your point of view. my wife is now the sole breadwinner for my family. She works in healthcare. Since i lost my job, i think my family is experiencing the fallout from that. if i had my job, i would have completed payments on the s4 by the middle of next year. my job loss was very unexpected and i have too many financial compromises which would have been otherwise no problem.
[/quote]
i hope you get it all worked out man.








[/quote]

thanks Nick


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

house, cars...etc paid off with 500k in the bank would be considered upper middle class. especially by todays standards where 90% of people are in debt.

if you're 20 years old making 20+ per hour, you shouldn't view your income as "spending money"...i'd roll that sh*t into a safe investment right away and keep pumping cash into it...save your money dude, real estate is where the real winners are. after the housing collapse that's going on right now, eventually there'll be another bubble...it's a cycle, buy low sell high, and in between collect rent. (and have a government job with pension after 25 years of course)...later on you can live the good life...for now set it up, because if you dont, you'll be working the rest of your life. it kills me to see 20 year old kids with car payments...worst investment in the world. get one if you want to jump on the fast track to debt.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Anybody who's got $500,000 in "The bank" really needs to look into some better investment choices.
Especially with the way the real estate market is right now.

I guess "In the bank" is better than "Up the nose" though... but still!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Me and The wife...were...Lower Middle Class.
> We're staying in apartment right now, Going to go back to school to finish it up.
> Working Part time as a Security Guard, doing nothing.
> Shes a CNA going to school for her RN.
> ...


Good job on doing it right. It's too easy for people to just get in over their heads with debt trying to keep up with the Jones'.


----------



## Yummy (Jan 13, 2008)

hyphen said:


> somewhere in poor-middle, i bought my first house at 22( now 23) have a few cars/trucks but i'd consider middle class where your house is paid off, cars/trucks/ everything you own is paid off with a bank roll of 500+k would be middle class


middle class is the national median income and the number is $44,000 a year. hence the term "middle" class. bank rolls and liabilities have nothing to do with it.
[/quote]

then i would be above middle class but still wouldnt consider it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Anybody who's got $500,000 in "The bank" really needs to look into some better investment choices.
> Especially with the way the real estate market is right now.
> 
> I guess "In the bank" is better than "Up the nose" though... but still!


some people are content with what they have...even a high yeild checking account will get you a decent return. way way WAY less risky than throwing it into stocks...hell, look at what's happening to investment firms now...is that who i want managing my assets? not a chance. rolling your wealth into a bank account or tying it up into bonds, while not the most potentially effective investment, have 1 major upside...they're 100% guaranteed. while your money is stored away, you aint spending it. i can't tell you how many "safe" bets were made on the stock market that collapsed to nothing...especially with the onset of aggressive hedge funds. the stock market is looking more and more like vegas to me. hah.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> Anybody who's got $500,000 in "The bank" really needs to look into some better investment choices.
> Especially with the way the real estate market is right now.
> 
> I guess "In the bank" is better than "Up the nose" though... but still!


some people are content with what they have...even a high yeild checking account will get you a decent return. way way WAY less risky than throwing it into stocks...hell, look at what's happening to investment firms now...is that who i want managing my assets? not a chance. rolling your wealth into a bank account or tying it up into bonds, while not the most potentially effective investment, have 1 major upside...they're 100% guaranteed. while your money is stored away, you aint spending it. i can't tell you how many "safe" bets were made on the stock market that collapsed to nothing...especially with the onset of aggressive hedge funds. the stock market is looking more and more like vegas to me. hah.
[/quote]
The FDIC only insures up to $100k. So if you don't want to lose the other $400k then you need to split it up into different bank accounts and to be really safe it should all be in different banks.

Seriously though, if someone has that much in liquid they already know how to invest. And a savings account isn't investing.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Scrappy said:


> Anybody who's got $500,000 in "The bank" really needs to look into some better investment choices.
> Especially with the way the real estate market is right now.
> 
> I guess "In the bank" is better than "Up the nose" though... but still!


some people are content with what they have...even a high yeild checking account will get you a decent return. way way WAY less risky than throwing it into stocks...hell, look at what's happening to investment firms now...is that who i want managing my assets? not a chance. rolling your wealth into a bank account or tying it up into bonds, while not the most potentially effective investment, have 1 major upside...they're 100% guaranteed. while your money is stored away, you aint spending it. i can't tell you how many "safe" bets were made on the stock market that collapsed to nothing...especially with the onset of aggressive hedge funds. the stock market is looking more and more like vegas to me. hah.
[/quote]
The FDIC only insures up to $100k. So if you don't want to lose the other $400k then you need to split it up into different bank accounts and to be really safe it should all be in different banks.

Seriously though, if someone has that much in liquid they already know how to invest. And a savings account isn't investing.
[/quote]

one married couple can have up to $400,000 in FDIC insured accounts in one financial institution, not including the $250,000 you can have insured in an IRA.

Read and understand the pamphlet put out by the FDIC>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ummm...who said anything about married couples or IRA's?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Yummy said:


> somewhere in poor-middle, i bought my first house at 22( now 23) have a few cars/trucks but i'd consider middle class where your house is paid off, cars/trucks/ everything you own is paid off with a bank roll of 500+k would be middle class


middle class is the national median income and the number is $44,000 a year. hence the term "middle" class. bank rolls and liabilities have nothing to do with it.
[/quote]

then i would be above middle class but still wouldnt consider it.
[/quote]
yeahhh, i was going to mark lower class but based on what hyphen said i am higher than middle class.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

If I made in the middle of nowhere USA and made my salary, I'd be rich!!!

Like 06!!!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> If I made in the middle of nowhere USA and made my salary, I'd be rich!!!
> 
> Like 06!!!


Agreed. NJ is one of the most financially draining places to live. And you can expect more of your income to go to taxes or govt. I heard they are raising the tolls on the GSP and Turnpike - AGAIN.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> If I made in the middle of nowhere USA and made my salary, I'd be rich!!!
> 
> Like 06!!!


if I lived in your area I would expect to make 3 times more than my base salary and about a 250k bonus per year....

when I graduated from UNL I worked for Reinke manufacturing as a buyer, salary was 53k I bought my first house for $29,000 1700sqft 3 year old house at the time...

town of 500 we had one gas station that was also the town restaurant the nearest grocery store was 40 miles away...I saved a nice amount of money living in Deshler for 3.5 years before I was offered the Director of materials position working for the famly bussiness here in Omaha.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Man, I wish I could find a house for $29k. I paid $340k for mine and it's only 1800sqft.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Doktordet said:


> If I made in the middle of nowhere USA and made my salary, I'd be rich!!!
> 
> Like 06!!!


Agreed. NJ is one of the most financially draining places to live. And you can expect more of your income to go to taxes or govt. I heard they are raising the tolls on the GSP and Turnpike - AGAIN.
[/quote]
i live in the san francisco area, i think that might be even more expensive than NJ. toll to cross the golden gate bridge is $6!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> If I made in the middle of nowhere USA and made my salary, I'd be rich!!!
> 
> Like 06!!!


if I lived in your area I would expect to make 3 times more than my base salary and about a 250k bonus per year....

when I graduated from UNL I worked for Reinke manufacturing as a buyer, salary was 53k I bought my first house for $29,000 1700sqft 3 year old house at the time...

town of 500 we had one gas station that was also the town restaurant the nearest grocery store was 40 miles away...I saved a nice amount of money living in Deshler for 3.5 years before I was offered the Director of materials position working for the famly bussiness here in Omaha.
[/quote]

ok.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Cali all over costs the most to live as a whole. NYC also a pain in the butt.... but state by state, cali takes the pie.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> If I made in the middle of nowhere USA and made my salary, I'd be rich!!!
> 
> Like 06!!!


Agreed. NJ is one of the most financially draining places to live. And you can expect more of your income to go to taxes or govt. I heard they are raising the tolls on the GSP and Turnpike - AGAIN.
[/quote]
i live in the san francisco area, i think that might be even more expensive than NJ. toll to cross the golden gate bridge is $6!
[/quote]

$8. for the Lincoln Tunnel which I pay every day I go to work....

Not to mention the parking and taxes of living in NJ and working in NY


----------

